# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Internal lining plastic joiners

## Barky

Thank you for reading this. 
I hope to soon be in a position to line the internal walls with v-joint MDF sheet. I need both internal and external 45 degree plastic joiners for the sheets. I also need suitable 45 degree joiners for the bathroom lining as well. 
A search for 45 degree joiners at on-line hardware stores has not located a supplier. Does anyone know of a supplier or, as a last resort, is there another way to make a stable 45 degree joint particularly in the wet areas?

----------


## TermiMonster

I hope you're not planning to use MDF in the bathroom?

----------


## stevoh741

green shed sells em

----------


## Barky

> green shed sells em

  I found lots of green sheds but mostly to do with gardening. Could I have a bit more information, please.

----------


## Barky

> I hope you're not planning to use MDF in the bathroom?

  No, Villa board.

----------


## TermiMonster

He means bunnings.
TM

----------


## twocoater

Villa only in your wet areas Barky.The corner beads you talk about are available at leading plasterboard retailers. like CSR or BORAL.Just be sure to tell them exactly what you need them for and they will hopefully put on to the right gear.

----------


## Gaza

if using villabaord have a look at james hardie web page & down load manual it has the sizes of the angles you need to buy that they recommed.

----------


## Barky

> if using villabaord have a look at james hardie web page & down load manual it has the sizes of the angles you need to buy that they recommed.

  Thanks twocoater and gaza. I've only been able to locate 90 degree corner moldings so far but I'll check the suggested business again.

----------

